
What Happens If the RIAA Targets You?  - psogle
http://www.itsecurity.com/features/if-the-riaa-targets-you-031408/
======
jasonlbaptiste
RIAA= dying cause. keep pirating, it will eventually push things towards a win
win for everyone.

------
scoreboard
RIAA - epic fail

